
Please, don’t commit commented out code - ohjeez
https://medium.com/@kentcdodds/please-don-t-commit-commented-out-code-53d0b5b26d5f
======
WorldMaker
This is a pet peeve of mine as well. There's no need to commit commented out
code to source control and if you aren't using source control, use source
control. If you still feel the need to do it, it is often the sign that maybe
you should spend some time to learn your source control tools better
(particularly history exploration and annotation tools) or find one that is
easier for you to use and/or that you can better trust to do its job.

